# Hope, 4yr old British short hair



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi, My name is Hope, and i"m around 4yrs old. 
I am an ex breeding queen and was over bred. 
I was dumped on someone's door step extremely 
underweight when i was no longer useful.
I am now back to full health and looking for my new home.

I am a Smoke/Black British short hair. I have been 
vet checked, Spayed & Flea/Worm treated recently 
with stronghold. I am very lovable and love to curl up 
with you in bed. I don"t mind other cats, dogs or small 
animals. If you would like to share your bed with me then 
please contact my carers at [email protected] 
Thank you.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

gorg shes the same as our male .I am sure it wont be long before she finds a home. Id love her but dont my hubs would agree have a few pets already.


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

sullivan said:


> gorg shes the same as our male .I am sure it wont be long before she finds a home. Id love her but dont my hubs would agree have a few pets already.


Tell him you really need a matching pair. lol


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

Mrs Toastie is not well, kidney failure, limited time. We thought we were going to lose her two weeks ago, as she stopped eating and blood tests were very bad, she is on steroids and fortekor and has rallied, but it is only a matter of time.

Depending on now Smokey Pokey goes, we might be interested, though we hope she will be ok for a few weeks more, as she is still enjoying herself.


----------



## esandi (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi , I have asked a couple of others on this fourm about the Ragdoll and or the Exotic. They may not be sutible for my home I dont know yet waiting for a reply but can I ask you. I have a Maine Coon, a Raggy and a resuce Mog. Would that be too many for this BSH to live with? mine do all get along.


----------

